# How can I elongate my eyes? (need a natural look) PIC HEAVY, please help :(



## luvsic (Jun 15, 2009)

First, thank you to all who helped my simple makeup request for how to imitate Mylene Jamponai's eyes!

And before you refer me to anything, I have seen the lovely snowkei tutorial on this, but that is more of a smokey look and I want more of an everyday look. I have mentioned this in my "Brown Eyeliner" on WOC post, but I wanted to further elaborate here. 

*How do I elongate my eyes? 

I would love to do this with natural colors and brown liner, if possible. I feel like black eyeliner is too harsh for the every day and I am trying to shake up my look anyway. If you can recommend products too that'd be great!!

*I don't have a camera with me, but I would say my eye SHAPE mostly resembles that of the following:







Du Juan






Ellen Pompeo

_"Shorter" eyes horizontally, that's the only way I know how to describe it, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

Secondly, I am *Asian*. I understand that my eyes are different from other eye types, but I feel like with a certain methodology I can at least somewhat achieve what I want.

This has been frustrating me for a while, so I hope you guys can help!

TIA.

Now, for the pictures of what I WANT:

From THIS






To THIS:





















Also...

I guess, in my case, more this:











...an illusion






If you notice, they all do some makeup technique to elongate their eyes. Some of their eyes are naturally longer/more almond shaped than others, but they're all doing _something _to create an illusion and i don't know what. I think I need to line my inner rim or maybe "extend" it inwards more, and do something to the ends but I've tried tightlining, falsies, I feel like everything, but nothing comes out looking right. I think I don't know how to do the "ends" of my eye....so please, if you help me figure this out I will love you forever!!

_Note: I went to Sephora to get my makeup done a few days ago and the lady did a HORRIBLE job, yet again (I have yet to have a good makeup experience at any makeup counter.) So horrible, that (I know this may sound rude, but I hated it so much) I didn't buy anything =/ I told her my exact issue I just mentioned above and she just winged my eyes out like crazy, but it made me look more Cleopatra than Elaine Irwin-Mellencamp. I looked ridiculous._ Help!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 15, 2009)

Try extending out your eyeshadow beyond your eye shape a bit and maybe highlighting in that area. Highlighting inner corners will help too.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Try extending out your eyeshadow beyond your eye shape a bit and maybe highlighting in that area. Highlighting inner corners will help too._

 
I really wish I could say I do, but I don't really understand a word you said other than extending my eyeshadow out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...and erm, I'm not too familiar with highlighting. 

All I know is I thought highlighting the inner corners of your eyes was a technique used to make eyes look larger/bigger (...vertically? I feel odd using those terms but I don't know how else to describe what I mean) but the weird part is, I don't mind making my eyes look smaller in the process. I find almond shaped or small eyes beautiful and what I'm aiming for, it's kind of a weird request. So I thought that lining your inner rims with liner instead of highlighting them will help achieve the desired effect...but am I totally off base?

Well, I don't even know what kind of colors I should try for a more natural look (on Asians who have olive skintone, I am about an NC25-30) and I am not familiar with brushes. I feel like this look mostly requires good eyeliner technique, but I'm not too sure what I can do about that.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jun 15, 2009)

make sure to use a crease color to elongate you eyes... so when applying crease [outer v], pull it out following the natural lines of your eyes to create that elongated look. 
you can also use eyeliner, extend the liner out, more than where your natural eyelids end
if you want a more dramatic look, use fake lashes.  do not trim the lashes but use it, even if it peaks out on the corner.

wendy does a good tutorial on fake lashes. and she's hilarious:
YouTube - Xiaxue's Guide To Life: EP7 - Fake Eyelashes

YouTube - Xiaxue's Guide To Life: EP38 - Eye Makeup

hth


----------



## Staries (Jul 26, 2009)

Go to youtube and look for video that jungsaemmool put up


----------



## cetati (Jul 26, 2009)

Elongating the eyes are all the rage right now in Asia. I've been reading tips for this in ViVi magazine for a year now! The most useful tips I've found so far are Chikako's personal tips (she's a model for ViVi magazine)

After you apply neutral eyeshadows to create a brown smoky effect, use a brown liquid eyeliner on your upper eyelash. Apply a thin, even line, extending it out not in a wing but just sideways, with a slight upturn, on the edge of your eyes. Chikako extends it out as much as 1/3 of her total eye length (!!!!). I tend to do about 3-5 mm. Then, to make it more natural, take a darkish brown shadow that matches on a thin angled liner brush, and smudge it out slightly, making the extension of your eyeliner wispy. Apply false eyeshadows if needed also with the extension (so the ends fall not above your eyes but even beyond on the sides!). 

If you're not using falsies, then apply a lengthening kind of mascara like DiorShow Iconic (this works really well for me), focusing and layering lightly many times (do many light layers instead of a few heavy ones) on the outer 1/3 of the eyes, pulling your lashes up and out.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 26, 2009)

I would extend the eyeliner out past the outside corner of your eye; like winged liner for example. Placing the eyeshadow further out on the outer corner of the eye above the liner will help your eyes appear longer. Another technique is to also put a light, slightly frosty eyeshadow on the inner part of your lid near the tearduct. HTH!


----------



## cetati (Jul 26, 2009)

Also: a picture of the technique I described above:

http://img.bimg.126.net/photo/HphWzG...2909458857.jpg


----------



## luvsic (Jul 26, 2009)

TY everyone for the tips! I have learned a pretty good method and I am going to stick to it - I line my inner corners and then wing it out a little and it looks great!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_Elongating the eyes are all the rage right now in Asia. I've been reading tips for this in ViVi magazine for a year now! The most useful tips I've found so far are Chikako's personal tips (she's a model for ViVi magazine)

After you apply neutral eyeshadows to create a brown smoky effect, use a brown liquid eyeliner on your upper eyelash. Apply a thin, even line, extending it out not in a wing but just sideways, with a slight upturn, on the edge of your eyes. Chikako extends it out as much as 1/3 of her total eye length (!!!!). I tend to do about 3-5 mm. Then, to make it more natural, take a darkish brown shadow that matches on a thin angled liner brush, and smudge it out slightly, making the extension of your eyeliner wispy. Apply false eyeshadows if needed also with the extension (so the ends fall not above your eyes but even beyond on the sides!). 

If you're not using falsies, then apply a lengthening kind of mascara like DiorShow Iconic (this works really well for me), focusing and layering lightly many times (do many light layers instead of a few heavy ones) on the outer 1/3 of the eyes, pulling your lashes up and out._

 
OMG YOU READ VIVI TOO :O :O I used to read that magazine religiously!! I can't believe Chikako elongates her eyes so much!! My favorite is Lena. But anyway....thank you I really want to try this out now! I need a smudge brush to smudge my eyeliner out...make it more natural you know.

oh and that picture link is broken


----------



## luvsic (Jul 26, 2009)

Also Staries, do you know what video it is specifically? There are a ton on there and they're all in Korean...


----------



## SoFresh<3 (Jul 26, 2009)

i elongate my eyes ALL the time.. what I do is definately wing out my liner.. and slant my lashes slightly using my mascara wand.. it definitely works.


----------



## cetati (Jul 27, 2009)

¶É±ßÖªÏÄ×Ó,ÎÒµÄÅ¼Ïñ... - vivian.lizÙ³Ë¼µÄÈÕÖ¾ - ÍøÒ×²¿Í XD Lots of pictures to compare. It's nice to look at Chikako's various pictures and study the make up after you pick out the ones you feel like elongates her eyes the most. 

My favorite is Kiko but she is new. Among the older models I like Jun, but Lena is pretty too.


----------

